# Noises at night



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

I've recently been getting this mini-panic thing at night. Everybody goes to bed before me, because I like some time to sit down without feeling apprehensive. But when I turn the TV off in morning (1-3am) and start to walk upstairs I feel something is following me that can move fast. It's like I'm a child again afraid of monsters!:afr
It happens if I go to bed feeling anxious bout the next day coming.
These days I have went to bed and a couple of nights I've heard very loud noises like banging or a weird scraping like something out of a horror movie.
I feel a rush of terror, like a very intense very short panic attack. And I know what they're like cuz used to get them all the time.
Sorry bout the long read, but does anyone here get these noises & panic? Is it to do with SA or part of something else???


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah, i hate hearing stuff outside. Especially people in the early hours of the morning. When i was on holiday it was awful.


----------



## Stop Staring (Jun 9, 2009)

I have similar issues at night. I leave the the tv on too and set the sleep timer. Sometimes just as Im falling asleep, I think I heard a loud bang that wakes me again, but I don't think there actually is a bang. It's like I just wake up suddenly and panicky for no reason. There has been nights I go to bed paranoid, thinking, tonight is the night someone will break into my house and kill me. As I'm writing this, it sounds crazy but to me at the time it is very real. I also have gone up the stairs to bed and felt like someone or something was behind me. It's an awful feeling to have as an adult, especially when sometimes I actually look under my bed to make sure no one is hiding there to kill me. I wonder if my problem is from having an abusive childhood. I tell myself that I am an adult now and nothing can hurt me, but obviously, that ain't workin. I think it also contributes to my teeth grinding at night. I don't sleep very peacefully.:afr


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Is the noise coming from outside or in your house?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

My911GT2993 said:


> I've recently been getting this mini-panic thing at night. Everybody goes to bed before me, because I like some time to sit down without feeling apprehensive. But when I turn the TV off in morning (1-3am) and start to walk upstairs I feel something is following me that can move fast. It's like I'm a child again afraid of monsters!:afr
> It happens if I go to bed feeling anxious bout the next day coming.
> These days I have went to bed and a couple of nights I've heard very loud noises like banging or a weird scraping like something out of a horror movie.
> I feel a rush of terror, like a very intense very short panic attack. And I know what they're like cuz used to get them all the time.
> Sorry bout the long read, but does anyone here get these noises & panic? Is it to do with SA or part of something else???


i've had panics or whatver like this only a couple times in the past-just to let u know, i always sleep with the tv on with the volume low cuz the dark is too quiet and every little strange noise or creak scares the **** outta me in the dark so even if I try to sleep in the dark, I eventually have to turn on the tv when i hear that

there was a couple of days like a year or 2 ago where i was so afraid to go to sleep because i felt like something was in my ****ing closet-and the lights were on and the tv was on but i felt so scared that someone or something was in there-i cant explain what caused that feeling becuase i dont drink,m smoke, pillls, nothing....when i finally went to sleep and woke up the next morning, i was like the **** was i afraid of-its always like that the next morning when i have felt scared the night before-i guess its something about being alone in your room in the quiet at night..idk


----------



## Lydia (Oct 18, 2008)

*cries* I have this problem too. Reading this is going to make it even harder for me to fall asleep tonight. I am so scared of the dark, I never got over my childish fears. :cry

Also, I never know whether or not I should leave the lights on... Will they illuminate me? Should I just blend into the darkness? Will lights scare away or attract burglars?! Aaaah! This is how bad my issue is, haha. I can usually just lock my windows and feel OK at night, though. If I am sharing a room with someone all these fears are alleviated, though.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

may be, you are not imagining things
may be its real :afr


----------



## supreme.mugwump (Mar 13, 2009)

I never got over being scared of the dark either. Alough for some reason it got a lot better since I moved out of home recently. But i get the same thing - feeling like someone is following me up the stairs. It's so silly, but really scary at the time. And I startle/panic when I hear noises (and sometimes when I don't!). I don't think know what I think will get me... ghosts... robbers? Anyway now we have a possum that keeps getting in the roof so I can blame all the noises on that


----------



## Hypnotoad (Jun 10, 2009)

Are you on any meds? I have to take a butt load of meds before I go to sleep and they can really screw with my perception of reality. Can be kind of freaky at times.


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

Some Russian Guy said:


> may be, you are not imagining things
> may be its real :afr


hehe yea, that would be a releif.


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

Hypnotoad said:


> Are you on any meds? I have to take a butt load of meds before I go to sleep and they can really screw with my perception of reality. Can be kind of freaky at times.


No not at the moment but used to, was much calmer on SSRIs tho.:yes


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

supreme.mugwump said:


> I never got over being scared of the dark either. Alough for some reason it got a lot better since I moved out of home recently. But i get the same thing - feeling like someone is following me up the stairs. It's so silly, but really scary at the time. And I startle/panic when I hear noises (and sometimes when I don't!). I don't think know what I think will get me... ghosts... robbers? Anyway now we have a possum that keeps getting in the roof so I can blame all the noises on that


Yes it is so silly, it's supid i feel like im 8 again! :no The thing following me up the stairs (or rather the thing my imagination created) it moves very fast and i think i imagine it as a ghost with it's eyes rolled. Stupid eh? haha
Thanks for respones to this ridiculousness 

DownButNotOut: Hey i used to have that signature message said by Bruce Lee in a pic frme, ledgend.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Recently I've been going through a similar thing. What happens is, it's the middle of the night, and I wake up after hearing something out of the window. But I'm at some point where I don't know whether I'm asleep or not. And the noises are always deafening. The other night, that very thing happened. But my bedroom was flooded with a blinding light. I thought someone had set off a bomb. It's been happening more and more.


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

I do hear noises outside in the middle of the night. Even my sister says that she hears them too. She tells me she hears howling and animals fighting outside. For me I hear like wind chimes or as if someone is playing an instrument outside my window. I also hear the floor in my room and living room making noise as if someone is walking but there is no one there. This also happens to me even in the middle of the day when no one else is home but me. I would have the tv off so inside would be very quite. When I'm alone feel like someone is watching me and following me. I would feel as if someone was sitting in the opposite chair from me at times. Another thing that would happen is I would smell dirt. My mom had her plants in the living room but I would never water them or anything like that. It seemed like someone or something was messing with the plants, but the thing is I never saw anything or anyone near them. Sometimes I would tell myself it's just my imagination and try to block out what was going on. My mom has been told that someone who was living here died here.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

http://www.wikihow.com/Perform-a-Christian-Exorcism


----------



## Arachne (Jun 25, 2009)

I have the same problem. I blame my bad eye-sight, because I get hyper-sensitive ears.
I start hearing things like the elevators moving up and down. But then I imagine things, and I actually hear them, like the door opening, or people walking in my house, when I'm all alone. My mom sleeps downstairs, but I still hear things in my floor. I sometimes am talking to my boyfriend on the phone, and I get very anxious when I hear these noises. I try not to be alone, or not to be left alone until I'm sleepy enough to fall asleep or not hear anything. I try to leave the TV in sleep, loud enough so that I can ignore those noises.
Due to my bad eye-sight (it is really bad), I only see colors, no edges or whatsoever. So, what happens is that when I try to sleep, I hear my room door open and since my hanger is right in front of me, I only see a shadow, and suddenly it looks like a person. I get really anxious because of this, because my imagination is too wide and I really dislike weird noises.


----------



## Eugenie (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't know if this is related, but when I am anxious I often tune into the most minor of noises and they become overwhelming to me. Like maybe a clock ticking in another room, or some child outside whingeing. (I don't get scared though, I just get irritated!) So maybe that is what is happening for you guys. At night there is nothing much to distract you from your anxiety, so it gets worse, which causes you to tune into little noises which have a much bigger effect on you than if you were feeling calm. Maybe you could try falling asleep with some soft music playing to drown out all the random little noises, and it will help you to relax.


----------



## Diesel123 (Apr 15, 2017)

miminka said:


> Recently I've been going through a similar thing. What happens is, it's the middle of the night, and I wake up after hearing something out of the window. But I'm at some point where I don't know whether I'm asleep or not. And the noises are always deafening. The other night, that very thing happened. But my bedroom was flooded with a blinding light. I thought someone had set off a bomb. It's been happening more and more.


 I get this too, i think its something called exploding head syndrome, it sometimes happens to me if i have been watching an intense movie, or playing a computer game involving shooting etc. Try to do something more relaxing before going to bed such as reading or drawing.


----------

